# Not looking to good!



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like well be getting the shaft once again from this so called big storm! Just checked in to my LWS and they are now saying Chicago and North will see snow and anyone South of I-80 will probably get a dusting to an inch. Does me no good with a 2" trigger!:realmad: Im done getting my hopes up anymore. I didnt even put my plow on hoping not to jinx myself. Snowbelt.........not this year!

Mowing season......T-minus 3 months and counting! payup 

John


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats why we lowered our trigger this year.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

clncut;351662 said:


> Looks like well be getting the shaft once again from this so called big storm! Just checked in to my LWS and they are now saying Chicago and North will see snow and anyone South of I-80 will probably get a dusting to an inch. Does me no good with a 2" trigger!:realmad: Im done getting my hopes up anymore. I didnt even put my plow on hoping not to jinx myself. Snowbelt.........not this year!
> 
> Mowing season......T-minus 3 months and counting! payup
> 
> John


The way the weather people have been going on I thought it would be "The Storm of 07"

Up here they have been calling for snow or ice to hit yesterday and not stop until Monday.

I have yet to see a flake and the so called ice was fog this morning.

I am still hoping we get hit with something. Even if it is a dusting I can salt.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

*I hear ya*

I hear ya about the flaky weather casts, I wish they wouldn't get so uptight about the possibility of a storm. Just tell us when it starts, then tell us how much we might get. We have been passed up every time this season. Last big snow storm went right around me, just a about 1/2" of slush which melted 3 hours after it started. I have yet to plow this season.

Where are you located guys? I am down here by Cedar Lake, south of Dyer/Schererville area. That last storm dropped about 6 inches 30 miles west of me at my mother in laws house.

TA


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ta3834bbl;351789 said:


> I hear ya about the flaky weather casts, I wish they wouldn't get so uptight about the possibility of a storm. Just tell us when it starts, then tell us how much we might get. We have been passed up every time this season. Last big snow storm went right around me, just a about 1/2" of slush which melted 3 hours after it started. I have yet to plow this season.:


I hear ya on that! Every time this year they have said we will get hit by a storm that will drop at least 6 inches of snow it has been a dusting. I dont even check the weather anymore, cause im sick of being disapointed. It seems like it always slips to the south or north of us. I shouldent complain so much, casue we have had 3, 1 inch snow falls and have pushed them, but I know theres guys that havent done a thing this year, and I feel bad for them. Im just sick of them telling us we are going to get a storm and then nothing happening. I just go by looking out the window. When it starts snowing and I can see it, I'll belive it, otherwise I dont listen to anyones forcast casue they just seem to get it wrong!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

ta383......I currently live in Valparaiso, born and raised in Griffith though. Familiar with Cedar lake, used to drive my motorcycle around the lake in the past, great back roads. Nice to see someone else around from "the region." Im at the FD tonight and someone just stated they changed to forcast to rain for monday and tues. Unbelieveable!!

John


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, the weather guy's forcast's here have been pretty unpredictable also. Here in Central Ohio, we've had 1 icemelt occurence, and thats it! This is definitely ridiculous. It seems like the only things that us guys here have to look forward to is spring. Even if we did get a couple good storms, I dont near think it would be as profitable as much as we have lost. 

This past week (2nd predicted), I noticed alot of guys out salting when there was no need, I mean 40 degrees and what had came down melted as soon as it hit the ground. This seems unfair to me gouging your customers just because your in loss. I now know who to bid on next year and I'm sure they will be happy to change. 

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;351876 said:


> Yeah, the weather guy's forcast's here have been pretty unpredictable also. Here in Central Ohio, we've had 1 icemelt occurence, and thats it! This is definitely ridiculous. It seems like the only things that us guys here have to look forward to is spring. Even if we did get a couple good storms, I dont near think it would be as profitable as much as we have lost.
> 
> This past week (2nd predicted), I noticed alot of guys out salting when there was no need, I mean 40 degrees and what had came down melted as soon as it hit the ground. This seems unfair to me gouging your customers just because your in loss. I now know who to bid on next year and I'm sure they will be happy to change.
> 
> Good Luck Guys!


You should have seen the Anderson's General Store off of Sawmill Rd. The whole lot was white with salt. I mean they must have pretreated for something but I sure as heck don't know what it was for.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;351885 said:


> You should have seen the Anderson's General Store off of Sawmill Rd. The whole lot was white with salt. I mean they must have pretreated for something but I sure as heck don't know what it was for.


Yeah, that's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------

